
Eternalblue exploit for Windows 8/2012 - r721
https://gist.github.com/worawit/074a27e90a3686506fc586249934a30e
======
r721
"People are working on Windows 10 and 2016, too."

[https://twitter.com/GossiTheDog/status/864939504158863360](https://twitter.com/GossiTheDog/status/864939504158863360)

